# Did long-term antacids cause my IBS?



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had serious GERD for 20 years and in that time have been almost continually on antacids, from Tums to Zantac to Prilosec. These medications have been a miracle for me but in the last 3 years I've developed IBS and I wonder if there's any connection. I read somewhere that over time these medications can alter flora in the digestive tract because there is less stomach acid to help keep certain bacteria in check (e.g. c diff).I tried twice stopping the Prilosec - the longest I lasted was about two weeks - and I didn't see any IBS symptom changes. Maybe I've irreparably messed up my GI tract with chronic antacid abuse? Anyone else wondering about this?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Prilosec has the side effects of diarrhea, abdominal pain, nausea, constipation, gas, irritable colon, bloating. Hello does any of this fit your IBS symptoms? I cannot take any of the PPI's they irritate my bowel. They are not recommended for treatment longer than 8 to 16 weeks.But I have been doing well on Braggs ACV as necessary and occasional Zantac when away from home.Char


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Gardentime. I've been on Prilosec for probably around 8 years. It's the only thing that controls the reflux. My only other option seems to be surgery and I'm not sold on the idea.I never had any side effects when I was first taking it but developed IBS in the last 3 years with symptoms of D, cramps, gas. But if I go off the Prilosec for a couple weeks my IBS doesn't get better. I wonder if maybe I caused permanent damage. Or maybe it's not related at all - I don't know.


----------

